# Aldi, Tchibo, Lidl - Gonso,Adidas, Loeffler oder wer klaut vom wem?



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2005)

Aldi, Tchibo, Lidl - Gonso,Adidas, Loeffler oder wer klaut vom wem?

Ich hab schon seit laengerer Zeit Probleme dadran zu glauben, dass auf Markensportartikel der aufgedruckte Preis wirklich der wert ist, der das zeug auch kostet.

Konkret hat fuer mich seit dem schoenen Wetter nach langer Winterpause wieder das Radfahren angefangen.
Meine gute Radhose, damals Marke, ist nund so ca 5 - 6 Jahre alt. Hat einige km hinter sich und die wollte ich jetzt so langsam mal austauschen. Nicht, weil sie besonders aus der Form ist oder so, sondern einfach weil ich im Moment viel mehr fahre und auch gerne da mal ne zweite, neue Hose benoetige. 
Ich denk mir auch, dass sich so in den letzten 5 Jahren sicher auch was gutes an Material herausentwickelt hat.

Aber mal weiter. Jetzt bin ich halt auf der Suche nach ner "Radhose". Ner ganz normalen short, da ich Traegerhosen nicht so sehr mag.

Wichtig ist ne Mischung von 80/20. Also 80% Plastik und 20% Elasthan/Lycra, etc.. die 90/10er Mischungen sind mir zu steif.

Heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit dann mal genutzt, zwei oertliche Geschaefte abzufahren und mich dort dann umzuschauen.

Im ersten Geschaeft war es dann hauptsaechlich Gonso.
Gonso, gute Marke, denk ich mir mal. Normale hosen kosteten so 50/60 Euro. Eigentlich schon nen haufen Geld, wenn man es genau nimmt, oder?
Beim Blick ins Innenleben, dann die Ernuechterung: Neues Polster? Irgendwas verbessert? Nicht die Bohne. 60 Euro fuer so ne Hose? 
Ich hab dann mehrere mal ausprobiert.

Da kam mir dann die Frage auf: Macht es wirklich sinn, 60 Euro fuer so ne Markenhose auszugeben, wenn es bei Aldi die Hose fuer unter 10 Euro gibt? Das Polster ist HAAR GENAU das Gleiche! OB das nun Loeffler, Adidas, Gonso, etc.. war. Mal in Blau, mal in Weiss, mal Uno (an einem stueck), mal in 4 Stuecke mit Adukotorenklappen.
Beim Material gab's dann entweder 90/10 oder 80/20 Mischung.

Ich dachte mal wirklch, fuer 60 Euro bekaem ich zumindest Ansatzweise was fortschrifttliches an Polster wie bei den Assos hosen. Aber nix da. Grosses Stueck sanitized Cool Max, fertig. Das gabs bei Aldi fuer 10 Euro.

Ich moechte jetzt weder Aldi noch Gonso schlecht oder gut beireden. Nur fehlt mir im Moment echt der Glauben an die Marke! Von Gonso gab es shorts im regal, die nicht mal ne Gummierung am Hosenbund der Beine hatten, oder vielleicht ne Kordelzug am Bauch.. Aber dann 50 Euro dafuer haben wollen.

Im Anderen Geschaeft war es dann Loeffler, zum Grossen Teil gewesen.

Loeffler besticht durch ne Mischfaser aus ca 4 verschiedenen Stoffen. Sogar Baumwolle ist fuer mich unverstaendlich dabei!
Als ich beim naeheren Betrachten nachsah, sass im Nierenbereich ein extra angeflauschtes Gewebe. Shorts, ja? Im Sommer mit + 35 Grad fahr ich noch mit Nierenschutz rum.
Zudem hab ich dann wieder ne Feuchtigkeitsbarriere. Ok, mag ja nen Sinn haben. Vielleicht Marketing. Aber ich sah's nicht ein. 
Leider waren alle Loeffler Hosen mit diesem Flies ausgestattet.

Was lag denn noch da rum.. Vaude. Genau. Vaude war eigentlich der einzige Hersteller, der auch ein breiteres Sitzpad eingenaeht hatte. 

Aber auc hier: Ein Grosses Pad, nichts besonderes. Keine Sache, die mir 60 Euro, oder anders ausgedreuckt: Das 6 Fache an Tchibo-Preis wert waere.

Top war von Jack und Wolfskin ein Racebody. Leider etwas klein. Ca 80 Euro. Ok. SOwas bekommt man bei Aldi und Tchibo nicht. Und Jack udn Wolfskin ist auch nicht so meine Name, weil ich dort noch mehr das Gefuehl hab, Marke zu bezahlen, als bei Gonso und Loeffler. Aber so ein BOdy waere schon was cooles. 

Ich frag mich halt im Moment wirklich, ob es so ein Markenzeug wirklich wert ist, 5 bis 6 x soviel dafuer auszugeben! Jetzt mag sicher einer meinen, dass seine Markenhose besser ist, als Aldi Produkt. 
Aber nach meinem Rundblick mit dem Fokus auf Loeffler und Gonso war dort keine Hose dabei, die qualitativ, besonders im Sitzpolster, besser war, als die guenstige Aldi. 

Was mich aber noch was anderes stoert, sind diese ueberteuerten Windblocker-Jacken! Je dicker das Gore Logo, desto teurer die Sache.

Von Aldi gab es vor ca nem Jahr auch Windblocker jacken fuer unter 10 Euro. Die Teile sehen GENAU so aus, wie von Gore oder von Loeffler oder von Vaude selbst. Und ich *wette*, dass die Dinger genauso gut sind!

Und heute war ich noch in nem anderen Outdoorgeschaeft, neben den zwei Radlaeden. In diesem Outdoorgeschaeft wurden auch Radklamotten verkauft. Als ich mir dann diese Winblocker Jacken anschaute und mit meiner ALdi verglich, viel mir sogar auf, dass diese Markendinger fuer 50-70 Euro sogar noch weniger Features hatten, als meine Aldi.. Da gab's dann kein Band um die Jacke an den Seiten zu kuerzen. Keine Moeglichkeit, das ganze in ne Tasche zu packen und ne Tasche am Ruecken gabs auch nicht. Und das supertolle Netzruecken, was ich genial im Sommer empfinde, gabs auch nicht immer. Aber dann 70 Euro auf dem Preisschild.

Ich hab mir fuer den Winter, eher fuer den Herbst, ne lange Winterhose vom ALdi geholt. Die ist genial. Das hab ich heute auch mal verglichen, da bei einem Haendler noch winter-ware rumlag. Da gabs dann von Adidias fuer 80 Euro lange Winterhosen, die nicht mal forgeformte knie hatten...

Ich meine.. Man kann ja wirklich sagen, dass billiges auch nur wenig taugt. Aber fuer das 6 fache am Preis, muss man auch auf den ersten blicks ehen, dass es 6 mal so gut ist.

Oder andere beispiele: Aldi hatte sogar mal ne SOftschell - Jacke fuer 25 Euro im Angebot. AFAIK sogar mit Silber drin. Sowas gaebs von Hersteller mit Markennamen erst mit ner 1 vor der 25 zu kaufen..

Ich hab auf der Arbeit ne gute Kollegin, die auch in nem MTB Club ist und wirklich VIEL MTB faehrt. Und sogar bei denen in der Gruppe sagt man, dass das Aldi / Tchibo Zeug wirklich ganz ok ist. 

Das Projekt mit Radklamotten hefte ich jetzt erst mal etwas weiter weg und warte, bis bei ALdi wieder Radklamotten zu finden sind.

Dann gibt's zweimal so ne Shorts und dann ist gut. 

Oder anderes Beispiel: Von ALdi gabs ja diverse Winterklamotten. Da hab ich mir noch ein paar Rad-Handschuhe fuer den Winter abgestaubt. Genial die Dinger. Haben 3 Euro gekostet. 3 Euro kostet ja alleine schon die Verpackung bei Markenhandschuhen. Winddicht. Gut anliegend. Das muss keine 35 Euro Gore Steam sein.

Also vergleicht einfach mal, wenn ihr was vorher kauft und es bei aldi wieder was in der Werbung gibt. Statt 50 Euro, tun es auch 10 Euro und mit den restlichen 40 Euro koennt ihr schon 3 - 4 tage Zeltplatz fuer Camping mieten.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2005)

m großen und ganzen deckt sich das genau mit meinen erfahrungen.
hab mir vor 2 jahren ne tchibo-regenjacke gekauft die dicht hält (wenigstens so für 4 stunden). meine süße wollt nix 08/15 und hat sich für ne sugio entschieden. klar, sieht besser aus aber nach 1h im regen kann man auch ohne fahren....
wenn ich keinen gesteigerten wert auf design lege dann nehm ich aldi, tchibo, lidl usw. wenn ich was mit nem tollen aufdruck o.ä. haben will muss ich halt tiefer in die tasche greifen. von der funktion sind die "billigen" sehr oft gleichwertig (oder besser) als die teuren marken.
und nebenaspekt wenn ich mir 6 aldi-trikots kaufe kann ich mich 6 mal öfter aufs maul packen als mit einem fox-shirt   

die markenfirmen sind halt am austesten wie viel sie für klamotten verlangen können und die sachen immer noch gekauft werden. mal im ernst, wer hätte denn vor 5 jahren 180 Mark für ne kurze hose aus zeltstoff ausgegeben.... heute sind 80-90 euro doch schon fast ein angebot (wenns mal was markiges sein soll)

die spinnen - und wir machen fröhlich mit

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2005)

Hm.. Vielleicht mach ich mal den Test. ne 50/60 Euro Gonso Short und hol mir dann fuer 10 Euro noch ne Aldi und vergleich dann mal. 

Fahren tu ich im SOmmer jeden tag ca 15 km.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. März 2005)

Ja, mach mal nen Dauertest und schreib dann Deine Erfahrungen hier rein. Das wäre echt interessant, wenn das mal jemand Unabhängiges macht.

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Pevloc (19. März 2005)

Tschibo & Co taugen meiner Erfahrung nur was für unter 1000/km Jahr.

Ich hab so zeimlich jedes Rad-Produkt von Tchibo und einige von Aldi getestet, alles nach kurzer verschlissen/defekt oder schlechte Funktion.

*  Sorry, für Radsport ist das Billigzeug ungeeignet!*


----------



## brill (19. März 2005)

Mir gehts da ähnlich, die billig klamotten, trocknen schlechter. zu dem kommt dazu das sie mir meistens nicht passen( bin halt n pracht exemplar  ).  

Man kann auch ne mülltüte als regen jacke verwenden die hällt 100 tage dauerregen dicht und kostet im 100er pack nur 2,49  

Ich habe ne Gore jacke seit drei jahren, hält immer noch 4 stunden dicht und ist dabei atumngs aktiv, 
sie war nach zwei stürzen beim repariern um die aufgeriisen stellen auszubessren. 
kannst du das bei Tchibo auch? 

Klar gibts gewisse entwicklungen die sich die firmen auch zahlen lassen.  Und ich bin mir sicher das die gewinnspannen auch nitch unbeding klein sind und die sind es bei aldi sicher auch nicht, oder wurde der herr Albrecht zu einem der reichsten Männer der Welt? Sicher nicht weil er was hergeschnekt hat. 

Ich Kauf mir leiber Qualtitav hochwertige sachen die dann auch funktioniern und passen, oder die man auch mal repraiern lassen kann von einer firma die hinter ihren produkten steht.

Die unterschiede von sitzpolstern merkt man oft auch erst nach ein paar hundert Km.


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Tschibo & Co taugen meiner Erfahrung nur was für unter 1000/km Jahr.
> 
> Ich hab so zeimlich jedes Rad-Produkt von Tchibo und einige von Aldi getestet, alles nach kurzer verschlissen/defekt oder schlechte Funktion.
> 
> *Sorry, für Radsport ist das Billigzeug ungeeignet!*


 
Tach zusammen,

das *Fettgedruckte* kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Gut, ich habe auch Markenartikel:


Schuhe - > ADIDAS
Socken - > Falke
Handschuhe -> Scott
Jacke - > Goretex Windstopper VISION
Helm - > LAZER Revolution
Aber lange und kurze Radlerhosen, Funktionsunterhemden, dicker und dünnere Trikots mit kurzem und langem Ärmel sowie Fleecejacke und Winterhandschuhe sind von ALDI. Und zwar seit 2001/2002 im Dauereinsatz. Regelmäßige Maschinenwäsche auf 40 °C plus Feinwaschmittel und Trocknereinsatz (trotz Verbotes). Fahrleistungen ca. 12.000 km im Nutzungszeitraum.
Kein Ausbleichen, kein Ausleiern, kein Verfilzen, kein Aufdehnen der Nähte, alles TIPTOP in Ordnung.

Wenn ich den Preisunterschied zwischen der 'Discountware' und den Markenartikeln sehe, dann könnte man fast schon die 'Discountware' als Einwegartikel nutzen.  

Allerdings kann ich natürlich nichts über die derzeit in den Läden angebotene Ware sagen.

Meine ist auf jeden Fall klasse. Und ich werde bei Nachkauf von Hosen, Jacken F-Hemden und Trikots wieder bei ADLI und Co. zu schlagen.

VG Martin


----------



## Marec (19. März 2005)

Hi,

ich kann da auch nur sagen, dass ich alle Winterklamotten von Tchibo habe und begeistert bin. Meine innengefütterte Regenjacke hält seit 3 Jahren, ist zwar nicht mehr so regenabweisend, dafür kann ich mit ihr bei Minusgraden fahren, ohne zu frieren. Und ich habe nicht viel drunter. Meine lange Hose ist auch richtig warm und hält schon das zweite Jahr. 
Ausser die Hose nehme ich alle Klamotten auch zum laufen. Davon mal abgesehen, sind die Laufsachen von Tchibo auch gut.
Also... Preisleistung ist für mich überragend... Da verzichte ich lieber auf Marke und gebe das Geld lieber für mein Bike aus, was schon teuer genug ist.
Gruß


----------



## tourenplaner (19. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Interesante Gespräche. Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die Discounterwaren gut halten. Aber Sie sind halt nicht so läßig wie ihre Kollegen. Besonders enttäuscht hat mich ein Gore-Rad-Overall, das Sitzpolster war nur ein Hauch. Meine alte Aldi-Basic-Radhose dagegen ist nach 5 Saisonen immer noch ok. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit VauDe und Jeantex gemacht Preisleistung und Qualität ist OK. 

Servus
Tourenplaner


----------



## lelebebbel (19. März 2005)

ich fahre job-bedingt viel und bei jedem wetter. entsprechend hab ich eine ganz brauchbar ausgestattete radgarderobe, hier die fazits:

- *trikots*: egal, hauptsache kein baumwollzeug. habe zwar keins von aldi, aber dennoch einige in unterschiedlichen preisklassen. der unterschied ist hauptsächlich der schnitt. passen muss es halt, wenn das gegeben ist müsste ein discount trikot auch taugen.

- warme *trikots/langarm*: ka - gore passen mir einfach am besten und halten ewig, daher nie was anderes probiert.

- *hosen:* du schreibst von einer 60 euro hose mit billig-windel   
*kauf dir eine andere!* für etwa 60 euro bekommst du auch eine pearl izumi attack oder quest, mit mehrschichtigem LEDERPOLSTER! für mich ist das das einzig ware, da sitzt man auch noch 5h kurierschicht oder mtb-tour noch bequem drauf. sitzt sich nicht durch, im gegensatz zu dem schaumstoff-blödsinn (der taugt nix, egal ob von aldi oder gonso). gummiränder an den beinen verhindern das verrutschen. ich trag die teile auch im winter unter den...
- *langen hosen:* gore mit trägern, ohne polster. bin an den beinen nicht kälteempfindlich, daher keine representative meinung dazu. auch zur haltbarkeit kann ich kaum was sagen, hab nämlich immer eine weite hose mit taschen darüber, die sich durchscheurn darf. bin seit jahren zufrieden mit den teilen.

- *unterwäsche:* ich hab ein paar dieser unterhemden von tchibo, die vorne so ne art windstopperstoff haben. die sind gut 
ausserdem hab ich so ein thermo-langarmunterhemd was es auch mal bei tchibo (?) gab. das könnte etwas schneller trocknen, aber warm isses.

- *wetterfeste jacke:* letzten herbst hab ich es ENDLICH geschafft, von dem billigscheiss wegzukommen. bei jacken geht das nicht anders, denn diese müllsäcke mit ärmeln taugen bei ernsthafter betrachtung kaum bis zur nächsten eisdiele (auch wenn die sowieso zu hat).
seitdem: vaude pereavel, eine offenbahrung was atmung, wasserdichtigkeit, schnitt, taschen, ärmel, sonstige funktionen angeht. trage sie auch, wenn es "nur" kalt ist ohne nässe. 170 wäre der listenpreis, damit teuerstes radkleidungsstück was ich je hatte.

- *windstopper-aussenschicht*: die aldijacken sind fast ja fast durchsichtig, ne danke. da ziehts garantiert irgendwo rein, das ist müll. hab sie nur im laden probiert, denn ich bin mit dem "echten" windstopperzeug sehr glücklich. das taugt auch als leichter regenschutz.


gesamtfazit: die kleidung, die keine besondere funktion erfüllen muss, darf auch billig sein- leichte abstriche muss man machen, geschmackssache. 
aber nicht die radhosen, und schon garnicht die regenkleidung.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2005)

brill schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch ne mülltüte als regen jacke verwenden die hällt 100 tage dauerregen dicht und kostet im 100er pack nur 2,49
> 
> Ich habe ne Gore jacke seit drei jahren, hält immer noch 4 stunden dicht und ist dabei atumngs aktiv,
> sie war nach zwei stürzen beim repariern um die aufgeriisen stellen auszubessren.
> kannst du das bei Tchibo auch?


das ist ein argument für gore. es lohnt sich die jacke zum reparieren zu geben. aus umweltschutzgründen sicher besser als sich ne neue zu kaufen. 

ausserdem isses sicher auch gesünder sich teure klamotten zu kaufen. oops - heut fahr ich mal langsamer, schließlich hab ich 350.- an klamotten an.   

ich möchte die teuren sachen nicht nur schlecht reden. bei hoher kilometerleistung zeigen sich mängel in der verarbeitung und qualität natürlich eher als bei meiner lausigen hobbyleistung. und nochwas - bei protektoren bin ich dann auch eher der markenkäufer... ne noname jacke wird deutlich argwöhnischer beäugt alsn jacket von dainese oder 661. 
aber taugliche protektoren hab ich bei tchibo ja auch noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Tschibo & Co taugen meiner Erfahrung nur was für unter 1000/km Jahr.
> 
> Ich hab so zeimlich jedes Rad-Produkt von Tchibo und einige von Aldi getestet, alles nach kurzer verschlissen/defekt oder schlechte Funktion.
> 
> *  Sorry, für Radsport ist das Billigzeug ungeeignet!*



also im winter fahre ich nicht. aber 1000 km in den sommermonaten duerften locker hinkommen. 

davon abgesehen: wenn nach der sommersaisoin die naehte aufplatzen wuerden, wuerd ich das zeug reklamieren. erst recht, wenn es nur 8 euro gekostet hat. gewaehrleistung ist gewaehrleistung, fertig.

ich selbst fahr ja ne serotta hose, die aber schon so  5 jahre alt ist. nicht, dass sie schlecht ist oder soo. aber es ist einfach nichts besonderes.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2005)

brill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ne Gore jacke seit drei jahren, hält immer noch 4 stunden dicht und ist dabei atumngs aktiv,
> sie war nach zwei stürzen beim repariern um die aufgeriisen stellen auszubessren.
> kannst du das bei Tchibo auch?
> 
> ...



ich hab selbst ne gore jacke. ist ne US militaeerjacke mit goremembran. die haelt auch jeden regen dicht. ich kenne das gore zeug. dennoch hat man bei ner goremembran, ob jetzt gebrauchtes US Modell fuer 50 euro oder marken colibri ueberteuertes zeug fuer 200 Euro das problem, dass sie in der warmen jahreszeit weniger gut funktionieren.

wer etwas ahnung von ner PTFE Membran hat, weiss, wieso.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Winterhandschuhe sind von ALDI. Und zwar seit 2001/2002 im Dauereinsatz. Regelmäßige Maschinenwäsche auf 40 °C plus Feinwaschmittel und Trocknereinsatz (trotz Verbotes). Fahrleistungen ca. 12.000 km im Nutzungszeitraum.
> Kein Ausbleichen, kein Ausleiern, kein Verfilzen, kein Aufdehnen der Nähte, alles TIPTOP in Ordnung.
> 
> VG Martin



ich meine, das ist ja schon wirklich genial. jetzt kommen sicher wieder heckenschuetzenaktionen von markenfetischisten, die meinen "mit MARKE hat man mehr spass".
aber richtig beweisen koennen sie es nicht. weil alles verteufelt wird.

ich denke, es kommt auch drauf an, was man erwartet und mit was man zufrieden ist. manche st ehen sicher auf asso FI polster, anderen genuegt ein grosses dickes coolmax polster. dann sind andere vielleicht mit nem duennen adidas polster zufrieden.

vom material her ist doch eh alles entweder ne 80 20 oder 90/10 poliester / elasthan mischung.

und dann haben wir noch die frage> spezielle naehte, flachnaehte, oder vielleicht schlecht verarbeitete naehte.

diese schlecht verarbeiteten, kratzenden naehte koennen auch bei marke auftreten.

ich kann bis jetzt nur folgendes sagen: gonso hatte bei meinem rundgang wirklich DICKE FETTE polster. das war schon wirklich nett. dementsprechend auch strack und fest. wer's brauch.

vaude hatte das breiteste polster. das ging auch ueber die sitzknoechel hinaus. finde ich praktisch, da ich ne nbreiteren tourensattel fahre. sieht schon lustig aus. fetter sattel auf nem schicken MTB 

das aldi polster ist nur etwa halb so dick wie das von gonso gewesen. aber dafuer flexibler... alles ansichtssache.

es gibt halt auch bereiche, wo *ich* sage, kaufe Marke, da hat man was davon. 

aber im moment geht es erst mal nur um ne rad hose. sonst mal nix


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> - *windstopper-aussenschicht*: die aldijacken sind fast ja fast durchsichtig, ne danke. da ziehts garantiert irgendwo rein, das ist müll. hab sie nur im laden probiert, denn ich bin mit dem "echten" windstopperzeug sehr glücklich. das taugt auch als leichter regenschutz.
> 
> .



das kann ich nun ECHT ni cht nachvollziehen! die windstopper vom aldi war klasse gewesen. auch im geschaeft hab ich, wie geschrieben, mal mit den marken wie loeffler und gore verglichen. die sahen fast identisch aus, bis auf das logo und die reflexpaspel. sogar die windstopperschicht.

ich bin mir sicher, wenn's mountainbike magazin mal aldi und tchibo tseten wuerde, statt 8-10 mal so teuer marke, wuerdne sie auch sagen:"taugt mindestens genau soviel"


----------



## northpoint (19. März 2005)

Hiho,

ich mache es so.Ich kombiniere Unterziehzeugs (Windstoppertrikots von Tchibo,lange Winterunterwäsche von Tchibo,dünne Fleecepullover,etc.) mit 
Gore oder Jack Wolfskin Jacken.Als Hose habe ich momentan in der kaelteren Jahreszeit die Gore Cruiser Hose   .Bisher bin ich damit sehr gut gefahren.

Dieses Prinzip führe ich im normalen Kleidungsalltag übrigens auch fort.
Die Basics wie z.Bsp. T-Shirts,Unterwäsche,Socken,etc. kommen vom Discounter und der grösste Rest wird woanders gekauft.  

Es kommt drauf an,wie man etwas miteinander kombiniert und ob man stilsicher ist.


----------



## drivingghost (19. März 2005)

Ich merke die größten Unterschiede von Aldi und Co zu Markenware gerade bei den Hosen. Die billigen Hosen haben ein dünnes Sitzpolster das ziemlich schlecht polstert, zumindest für lange Fahrten, die Hose sitzt nicht perfekt, man merkt sie ziemlich deutlich am Körper. bei meinen Hosen von Biemme habe ich ein dickes Polster drin, da kann ich auch mal 5h am Stück fahren ohne dass der Hintern schmerzt. Dazu sind die Hosen perfekt geschnitten, schmiegen sich an den Körper wie eine zweite Haut. Man spürt nichts. 

Bei den Trikots merke ich einen Unterschied im Abtransport vom Schweiß, da sind Trikots von Biemme und speziell von Pearl Izumi viel schneller Trocken als Aldi und Co. Auch vom Schnitt gefallen mir die Markentrikots besser. 

Handschuhe: Habe Aldi, Tschibo, Pearl Izumi, Gore, Gore und Roeckl. Alle Top, ob nun 5 bzw 6 Öhre für Aldi, Tschibo bzw 60 bzw 40/42 für die Gore. Nur die Roeckl für 45 sind totaler Müll. Angepriesen als wind- und wasserdicht...
Von wegen, beides kommt ohne Probleme durch. 

Brillen: Von 2 Euro Lidl und 6 Euro Tschibo über 20 Euro und ~40 Euro: Keine nennenswerten Unterschiede, am besten passt mir jedoch im Moment die vom Tschibo die vor einigen Wochen im Programm war. Zugfrei und keinerlei Verzerrungen.

Socken: Da nehm ich was kommt. Ist mir Schnuppe.

Helm: Muss nicht Cratoni drauf stehen, sind meistens Helme zwischen 50 und 100 Euro, habe da einen recht hohen Verschleiss

Schuhe: 2x  Pearl Izumi und  ein mal North Wave, da bietet Aldi ja noch nichts an was man zum Vergleich heranziehen könnte

Trinkrucksack: Ein mal Camelbak für 80 Öhre, zwei mal Aldi, je 10 Euro. Camelbak mit klasse design, perfektem Sitz, perfekter Qualität, top Trinkblase. 
Aldi mit guten Ideen(integrierte Regenhaube, Ohrhöhrerdurchgang für den MP3 Player) und starkem Preis, beim einen Aldirucksack hat sich allerdings nach kurzer Zeit eines der zwei öffnen/schließen Teile am Hauptreißverschluss verabschiedet und nach einigen Stürzen sieht der vom Aldi mitgenommener aus als der Camelbak. Ach ja, Camelbaktrinkblase gut zu Reinigen, Ventil immer dicht, Aldiblase mit kleiner Öffnung, Ventil sabbert dauernd rum. 

Jacke: Winterjacke von Aldi, funktioniert. Windjacke von Pearl, funktioniert sehr gut, allerdings nicht mit der Aldi zu vergleichen da sie verschiedene Einsatzgebiete haben

Meine Meinung ist die, dass die Billigheimer gute Ware anbieten, die Markenartikel aber bessere Qualität bringen, obgleich der Preis nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt ist. Vom Design sind die Markenklamotten um Welten besser als Supermarktware. Im Winter fahre ich fast nur Billigkleidung, da ist es mir Wurst was drauf steht, im Sommer bin ich größtenteils in Markenklamotten unterwegs, erstens wegen der etwas besseren Funktion, dem besseren Sitz der Kleidung und natürlich auch wegen der besseren Optik. 
Gruß
Ramin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

die Diskussion hatten wir hier ja schon einige Male - und ich denke generelle Aussage ala "Die Handschuhe vom Aldi sind schlecht da kauf ich nur Markenware" sind wenig zielführend. 

Schließlich werden die meisten Produkte von Aldi, Lidl und Co zu jeder Aktion neu aufgelegt, evtl. wechselt noch der Hersteller, deshalb muss man wohl immer wieder aufs neue die Produkte einzeln begutachten, vergleichen und kann dann sicher auch beim ein oder anderen Discountprodukt ruhigen Gewissens zugreifen. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (20. März 2005)

Beim radfahren brauche ich gute passform UND funktion .
Dann ist es mir egal wie die handelskette heisst die das anbietet .
OK , wenn etwas in meinen augen richtig schrottig aussieht , das tu ich mir das auch nicht unbedingt an . Aber dagegen spricht auch gar nichts .
Oder behaupte bitte einer , es ist ihm egal was er auf der strasse trägt !
Es darf nur nicht sein , das eine klamotte nur durch das label kleidsam wird .
Manche dieser anforderungen erfüllen einige sachen der billiganbieter andere wiederrum nicht .
Mein problem ist einfach , das gerade oberbekleidung(jacken , trikots...) der discounter nicht auf meine proportionen zu passen scheint .
Mit der unterwäsche komme ich dagegen oft gut klar .
Alles was es für mich beim billigladen nicht zu kaufen gibt , das bestelle ich mir meist online oder beim händler im saisonschlussverkauf - dann entsprechen die preise eher meinen vorstellungen vom reellen preis der dinge .

Als ausgesprochen dämlich betrachte ich allerding leute , die zum teil mehr 180 euro für ein stück gussplastik mit getönten scheiben bezahlen oder 300 euro für ein paar schuhe und sich richtig cool dabei vorkommen wie sie verar**t werden .

nikolay


----------



## pefro (20. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Als ausgesprochen dämlich betrachte ich allerding leute , die zum teil mehr 180 euro für ein stück gussplastik mit getönten scheiben bezahlen oder 300 euro für ein paar schuhe und sich richtig cool dabei vorkommen wie sie verar**t werden .



Ich finde die Haltung ziemlich eindimensional und untolerant, schließlich ist Toleranz keine Einbahnstrasse. Wer Aldi Trikots aufm Trail toleriert sollte doch mit Oakley Brillen auch keine Probleme haben, oder? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (20. März 2005)

Ich finde das es zwei verschiedene paar schuhe sind .
Aber sei es drum !
Ich werde warscheinlich nie tollerant werden wenn ich sehe wie grob die leute an der nase herumgeführt werden .
Und man sich warscheinlich hinter deren rücken daüber auch noch lustig macht .
Anders kann ich mir manche sachen nicht mehr erklären .


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das es zwei verschiedene paar schuhe sind .
> Aber sei es drum !
> Ich werde warscheinlich nie tollerant werden wenn ich sehe wie grob die leute an der nase herumgeführt werden .
> Und man sich warscheinlich hinter deren rücken daüber auch noch lustig macht .
> Anders kann ich mir manche sachen nicht mehr erklären .



alles hat vor und nachteile. aber ich sag immer: mir muss erst mal jemand beweisen, ob das stueck X wirklich 8 mal so gut ist, wie es im vergleich mit Aldi kostet. und das bezweifle ich stark.

Ich glaub nicht, dass sich Firmen wie Adidas oder Nike lustig ueber die Kaeufer machen. Das was du fuer den Markenquark zahlst, geht doch zum groessten Teil in die Saeckel der VOrstaende, Aktioniaere und zu David Beckhemm.

Bei Aldi wirds wenigstens genutzt, dass Joghurts oder DVD Rohlinge billiger werden ))))

Aber ich werd den Test wohl doch machen. Durch nen berufsbedingten Umzug (jippi!!), kann ich jetzt mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. 
Dann wird einmal Gonso fuer 50 / 60 Euro gekauft und dann einmal Aldi.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Als ausgesprochen dämlich betrachte ich allerding leute , die zum teil mehr 180 euro für ein stück gussplastik mit getönten scheiben bezahlen oder 300 euro für ein paar schuhe und sich richtig cool dabei vorkommen wie sie verar**t werden .
> 
> nikolay




Und auch mit der Brille schauen einem nicht mehr weibliche Bikerinnen nach 

Apropos Schuhe.. Meine sind jetzt auch so alt wie die Hose, 5 oder 7 Jahre.. Von Shimano und haben damals 100 DM gekostet. Echt viel fuer nen damaligen Schueler noch. Aber ich wuerd mir wieder so ein paar Holen


----------



## dubbel (20. März 2005)

wenn aldi kopiert, ist für den bereich etnwicklung ca. 0,- EUR zu kalkulieren. 
und wen aldi im großen stil fertigen läst, sind die materialien pro m² an stoff auch deutlich billiger. 

wieso sind die firmen, die eigene sachen entwickeln, teurer als discounter, die bestehendes nachmachen? 
wieso ist ein erzeugnis von kleinen und mittleren firmen in kleiner und mittlerer auflage teurer als im großen umfang gefertigte massenware? 

is doch trivial, das ganze...


----------



## Schildbürger (20. März 2005)

Hi,

ich bin mit den Sachen von Aldi zufrieden. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist OK.
Nur Passen und Sitzen müssen die Sachen.
Ich hab noch eine kurze Hose von Rizi für 30,-- die sitzt auch sehr gut. 
Handschuhe von Roeckl für 20,--. Bei den Preisen überlege ich 2x ob ich's wirklich brauche.
Diverse kurze/lange Hosen, kurze und lange Shirts, Jacken, Unterhemden, Handschuhe und was die sonst so hatten, alles mal getestet...
bei dem Preis fällt's leichter sich das ein oder andere noch zuzulegen.

Nach 2 1/2Jahren und 10.000km halten die Aldi Klamotten noch.

Insbesondere die Winterklamotten (gefütterte Hosen) waren gut.
Auch die Ski-Handschuhe von Aldi für 5,-- sind Superwarm und eignen sich zum Radfahren. (Im Angebot für 30,-- beim Fachhandel...???)

Sitzpolster brauche ich im Sommer beim Brooks-Sattel nicht unbedingt. Bei zwei (dünnen) Hosen habe ich's rausgetrennt, ist mir meist zu warm am Gesäß.

Dieses Jahr brauche ich noch eine kurze Hose und einen (Trink-) Rucksack.
Mal sehen wann es im Angebot ist.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn aldi kopiert, ist für den bereich etnwicklung ca. 0,- EUR zu kalkulieren.
> und wen aldi im großen stil fertigen läst, sind die materialien pro m² an stoff auch deutlich billiger.
> 
> wieso sind die firmen, die eigene sachen entwickeln, teurer als discounter, die bestehendes nachmachen?
> ...



fuer mich bedeutet das aber mehrede dinge: wenn sie es von den grossen  nachmachen, wie du sagst, ist die qualitaet aehnlich.

wenn sie nicht selbst entwickeln, bezahlt jeder, der markenklamotten kauft, die  dortige entwicklung auch mit. ob man das auch wirklich moechte?


----------



## Chiba (20. März 2005)

Nur um der Qualitätsdisskusion mal noch eine neue Richtung zu geben hier mal eine Definition von Qualität.

Qualität ist Übereinstimmung mit den Anforderungen.

In so fern ist die Aussage mit dem einen reicht das Polster und dem anderen das schon richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. März 2005)

Ich denke mir, es kommt auf die subjektiven Anforderungen an.
Bsp: Sportshirts kaufe ich tendenziell als Markenware, weil der Schnitt einfach besser taugt. In vielen Fällen ähnelt die Qualität der Billig-T-Shirts der der teureren Ware, aber was will ich mit einem Shirt, das mir nicht gefällt oder nicht richtig passt? Dann gebe ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus. Schnitt ist eine wichtige Anforderung für mich.
Anderes Bsp: Meine Aldi-Laufhose (3/4) begleitet mich schon seit mehreren Jahren und taugt immer noch. Meine Adidas-Laufhose ist in der Zwischenzeit in der Wäsche in der Länge eingegangen.  Da ärgert mich die Mehrausgabe schon.
Nächstes Beispiel: Meine Gore-Bikehose habe ich weggegeben, weil das Sch....-Polster nichts taugt. Ich fahre mit Hosen von Billiganbietern (wobei ich demnächst vielleicht mal die hochgelobten Assos teste )
Andererseits: Von Odlo könnte ich wegen Qualität und Schnitt alles kaufen! 

Mein Fazit: Es ist subjektiv und die Mischung macht es.


----------



## der alte ron (20. März 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Odlo könnte ich wegen Qualität und Schnitt alles kaufen!
> 
> .


 
Geht mir genau so !


----------



## Michael_K (20. März 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> fuer mich bedeutet das aber mehrede dinge: wenn sie es von den grossen  nachmachen, wie du sagst, ist die qualitaet aehnlich.
> 
> wenn sie nicht selbst entwickeln, bezahlt jeder, der markenklamotten kauft, die  dortige entwicklung auch mit. ob man das auch wirklich moechte?



Und irgendwann wird man durch die Städte wandeln und noch viel mehr leere Ladenlokale sehen als es heute schockierenderweise schon sind und nur vor den Toren der Städte gibt es die grossen Zentren von Aldi, Lidl und wie sie alle heißen und machen sich die Taschen voll... ist doch klar das Aldi für 300 Filialen Bundesweit in China eingekaufte Klamotten billiger verjubeln kann als ein Händler der für eine Filiale eine kleine Auswahl anbietet - ich warte ja immer noch auf das 599 Euro Dura Ace Rennrad und das 599 XTR-Fully bei - eben - Aldi / Lidl - vielleicht schon in 2 oder 3 Jahren, warten wirs ab ....


----------



## hotzemott (20. März 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo und unter welchen Bedingungen die ganzen Teile, sowohl Marken- als auch Discounterprodukte hergestellt werden.

Meine Gore Bikewear-Teile stammen aus China, andere schreiben nix aufs Etikett und allgemein lassen viele namhafte Outdoorklamottenhersteller in China produzieren. Ob sich die Verhältnisse bei der Herstellung der teuren Marken von denen der billigen unterscheiden weiss ich nicht. Die Discounter knebeln ihre Herstellerfirmen oft stark, aber wie ist das bei den teuren Markenartikeln?

Jedenfalls wäre ich bereit, mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich dafür wüsste, dass gewisse Sozialstandards eingehalten werden und ebenfalls wäre ich bereit, mehr zu bezahlen, wenn die Waren in der EU oder gar in D hergestellt würden. Bei den ganzen billigen Teilen werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass man für so wenig Geld nur produzieren kann, wenn man auf Umwelt- und Sozialstandards pfeift, aber wenn man dem immer nachgehen will wird Einkaufen anstrengend. In der Funktion müssen die Sachen deswegen ja nicht schlecht sein.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Bikerwaldi1 (21. März 2005)

Ich hab bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Discounterclamotten gemacht.
Z.b. Trikot. Orginal SCOTT RC Trikot für rund 65 Euro, 10 mal gewaschen, und schon ausgebleicht. Aldi Trikot ca. 10 Euro fast 50 mal gewaschen und sieht immer noch aus wie neu. Aber es steht halt nicht " SCOTT RC " in großen Lettern drauf


----------



## TillDawn (21. März 2005)

Das Argument mit 8 mal besser sein, damit der Hohe Preis von Markenklamotten gerechtfertigt ist, zieht bei mir nicht. Entweder ich bin nach der Ausfahrt trocken am Körper, oder ich bin es nicht. Ob ich mit Markenklamotten 8 mal trockener sein muss, als mit Billigsachen, lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein. 
Meine Erfahrung ist ähnlich, wie bei vielen von euch. Wirklich "funktionelle" Kleidung (Regenbekleidung, Windstopper usw.) habe ich mittlerweile als Markenklamotte, da mich die Billigprodukte bei schwierigen Wetterverhältnissen leider oftmals im Stich gelassen haben. Bei unkomplziertem Wetter darf es, solange die Passform stimmt auch gerne mal was billiges sein. 

MFg
TillDawn


----------



## kubikjch (21. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahr auch viele Klamotten von Aldi und Tchibo, vor allem Brille, Trikots, Unterhosen .
Aber seit ich letzten Herbst bei Stadler eine VauDe Winterjacke für 79,- gekauft habe, schau ich die Winterjacken der Discounter nicht mal mehr an.
Mit dieser Jacke fahr ich noch bei -5 Grad mit Funktions T-Shirt drunter ohne auszukühlen, einfach genial.
Bei den Trikots der Discounter greif ich aber auch immer gerne zu, denn bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Gore Bikewear-Teile stammen aus China, andere schreiben nix aufs Etikett und allgemein lassen viele namhafte Outdoorklamottenhersteller in China produzieren. Ob sich die Verhältnisse bei der Herstellung der teuren Marken von denen der billigen unterscheiden weiss ich nicht. Die Discounter knebeln ihre Herstellerfirmen oft stark, aber wie ist das bei den teuren Markenartikeln?
> 
> Jedenfalls wäre ich bereit, mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich dafür wüsste, dass gewisse Sozialstandards eingehalten werden und ebenfalls wäre ich bereit, mehr zu bezahlen, wenn die Waren in der EU oder gar in D hergestellt würden. Bei den ganzen billigen Teilen werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass man für so wenig Geld nur produzieren kann, wenn man auf Umwelt- und Sozialstandards pfeift, aber wenn man dem immer nachgehen will wird Einkaufen anstrengend. In der Funktion müssen die Sachen deswegen ja nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> Gruss, Hotzemott



Rekrutierst du im Moment auch nebenberuflich bei Green Peace?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2005)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> Und irgendwann wird man durch die Städte wandeln und noch viel mehr leere Ladenlokale sehen als es heute schockierenderweise schon sind und nur vor den Toren der Städte gibt es die grossen Zentren von Aldi, Lidl und wie sie alle heißen und machen sich die Taschen voll... ist doch klar das Aldi für 300 Filialen Bundesweit in China eingekaufte Klamotten billiger verjubeln kann als ein Händler der für eine Filiale eine kleine Auswahl anbietet - ich warte ja immer noch auf das 599 Euro Dura Ace Rennrad und das 599 XTR-Fully bei - eben - Aldi / Lidl - vielleicht schon in 2 oder 3 Jahren, warten wirs ab ....



ich glaub, das wird nie kommen. ich frag mich auch, warum sie demletzt nen plasma TFT verkaufen wollen.. das haben doch in ganz deutschland keine 500 gekauft 

genauso wird sich so ein bike fuer 600 euro schlecht verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (21. März 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jedenfalls wäre ich bereit, mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich dafür wüsste, dass gewisse Sozialstandards eingehalten werden und ebenfalls wäre ich bereit, mehr zu bezahlen, wenn die Waren in der EU oder gar in D hergestellt würden. Bei den ganzen billigen Teilen werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass man für so wenig Geld nur produzieren kann, wenn man auf Umwelt- und Sozialstandards pfeift, aber wenn man dem immer nachgehen will wird Einkaufen anstrengend. In der Funktion müssen die Sachen deswegen ja nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> Gruss, Hotzemott



Teuer heisst nicht, dass die Umwelt- und Sozialstandards eingehalten werden.
Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Chiba (21. März 2005)

Bingo!
Teuer heißt bloß, dass du jede Menge kohle auf den Tisch packst. Alles andere hat mit dem Preis nur mittelbar etwas zu tun.
Und die Frage nach den Preisen der Discounter lässt sich ähnlich wie die nach den Preisen von Handelsmarken denken.

X produziert Kleidungsstück Z kann davon a Stück an Markenhersteller absetzen. Discounter fragt nach b Stück und schwups ist die Produktion der nächsten Monate für ein geringeres aber immer noch lohnendes Entgeld verkauft. Evtl. wäre man sonst darauf sitzen geblieben. Jetzt gilt es nur noch aufzupassen, dass kein Käufer der Markenware spitz bekommt, dass das selbe Teil beim Discounter für 2 Pfennig fünzig über den Tisch geht.

[Edit wegen Linksschreibung ;-)]


----------



## m.a.t. (21. März 2005)

meine Erfahrung mit Aldi&Co sind eher zwiespältig. Für untendrunter oder für die dunkle Jahreszeit ist es ok. Über den Winter bin ich die lange Hose und Winterjacke von Aldi gefahren, aber nie länger als 3h. Die Passform ist sehr suboptimal. Die Jacke berücksichtigt bereits einen schön grossen Biermuskel, dafür geht sie hinten nicht so weit runter. Die Hose war zu eng im Oberschenkelbereich. Früher hatte ich auch Shorts von Aldi, die waren deutlich schneller hinüber als meine anderen Klamotten (sportful, cannondale, biemme), nie wieder. Der Trinkrucksack oder die Unterhemden waren ok.

Ich kann eure Aufregung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, mehrere 1000 für Bikes ausgeben und dann an Klamotten, in denen ihr hunderte Stunden im Jahr verbringt, reichsparen. Beim Adli oder Tchibo kann man im Gegensatz zum Fachhändler das Zeug auch nicht anprobieren. Aber muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## drachenbau (21. März 2005)

Ich habe (leider) auch (fast) nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Discounterprodukten gemacht. Ein Radhose von Aldi. Die landetet nach zwei Wochen sofort im Müll. Die Winterhandschuhe von Tchibo habe ich auch getestet. Kein Vergleich zum meinen alten Chiba-Handschuhen.
Einzig die Lidl-Bikesocken tun seit Jahren zuverlässig ihren Dienst.

Mein Vater schwört auf die Sachen vom Aldi. Er fährt zwar kein MTB aber dafür wochenlang alle möglichen Fernradwege.

Ich denke es ist auch viel Einbildung dabei.


----------



## hotzemott (21. März 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> Rekrutierst du im Moment auch nebenberuflich bei Green Peace?



Ich zwangsrekrutiere dich zum Trikotnähen für Aldi in China...  Jedenfalls gehe jede Wette ein, dass du unter den Bedingungen unter denen Aldi-Trikots entstehen nie arbeiten wolltest! Gut, die ganze Globalisierungsproblematik sollte man hier auch nicht aufrollen, aber ganz egal sind mir die Zustände nicht durch die die billigen Preise überhaupt machbar sind.  

Ich finde es halt schade, dass man einem Produkt nicht ansieht, wie es entstanden ist. Fertigt Gonso noch in Deutschland? Löffler in Österreich? Assos in der Schweiz?

Greets, Hotzemott


----------



## Chiba (22. März 2005)

@hotzemott


Ob sich die Produktionsbedingungen von Discounter und Markenhersteller wirklich unterscheiden wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
Wie Aldi bzw. der Zulieferer produziert ist in diesem Thread unbewiesen, also eine Vermutung.
Ketzerisch ausgedrückt muss man eh sagen, dass der Markenhersteller blöd wäre würde er nicht ebenso alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (22. März 2005)

Hi,

die Familie Dreyfuss (adidas) lässt meines Wissens vor allem in China, Indonesien und glaube Vietnam fertigen.

Die Trikots für die Nationalmannschaften werden übrigens, höhnischerweise, von den paar Hundert Beschäftigten (in der Produktion) die in Deutschland übrig geblieben sind, gefertigt.

Ganz nette Infos zu der Thematik gibts beispielsweise auf: 

http://www.saubere-kleidung.de/

unter anderem findet sich dort ein offener Brief an Tchibo.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## hotzemott (22. März 2005)

Chiba schrieb:
			
		

> @hotzemott
> 
> Ob sich die Produktionsbedingungen von Discounter und Markenhersteller wirklich unterscheiden wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
> Wie Aldi bzw. der Zulieferer produziert ist in diesem Thread unbewiesen, also eine Vermutung.



Falls du tatsächlich mal die Augen aufmachen willst hier was zu den Arbeitsbedungungen bei Tschibo-Zulieferern in Bangladesch:

http://www.saubere-kleidung.de/download/Tchibo-Broschuere-A5_05-02-13.pdf

Wie das bei den Markenherstellern ist, die in Fernost produzieren entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber ich bezweifle auch, dass es da entscheidend besser zugeht. Ich denke, wir sind uns aber einig, dass die Bedingungen z.B. bei Löffler, die in Ried/Österreich produzieren weitaus besser sind.



			
				Chiba schrieb:
			
		

> Ketzerisch ausgedrückt muss man eh sagen, dass der Markenhersteller blöd wäre würde er nicht ebenso alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.



Ebenso ketzerisch kann man dann aber auch sagen, dass in letzter Konsequenz kaum mehr was hier produziert werden sollte und immer mehr von uns dann viel Zeit haben werden, aber nicht mehr die Kohle, sich Freizeitbeschäftigungen wie Mountainbiken leisten zu können.

Nix für ungut, die Problematik ist nicht einfach, die Preise oft verlockend. Für viele der Arbeiter in Fernost ist der schlechte Job immer noch besser als gar keiner.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Chiba (22. März 2005)

@hotzemott

War es nicht am Anfang Aldi und nicht Tschibo?
Ich gebe zu der Schluss ist naheliegend, dass es ähnlich zugeht aber ist er auch zutreffend?

Was ich mit dem ketzerischen Satz ausdrücken wollte, ist dass es nach wirtshaftlichen Gesichtspunkten wohl so ist, dass man kaum etwas hier produzieren sollte. Vorausgesetzt man kann es in der gleichen Beschaffenheit wo anders billiger. Wohlgemerkt rein wirtschaftlich onhe jegliche soziale Betrachtung.

Der Punkt ist meines erachtens nach warum ist so etwas möglich? Wieso ist das Bewusstsein für solche Probleme nicht da.

Hast du die Studie auch bis zu ende gelesen?
S. 26 Fordert Kein Boykott der Discounter denn dann sind die Näherinnen ganz ohne Arbeit. 

Was nun?


----------



## herrmann (22. März 2005)

Wenn Klamotten hier in Deutschland gefertigt sind und besser sind, dann, aber auch nur dann wären sie mir auch mehr wert.
Aber anscheinend ist für alle China das Fertigungsland für Bekleidung, also kann Gore nicht erklären, warum ein Gore-Trikot 80 Euro und ein Aldi - oder Tschibotrikot nur 10 Euro kostet.

Nebenbei muss sich halt jeder seine Prioritäten so setzen, wie es ihm wichtig ist.
Wenn ich im Sommer nach 4 Stunden biken nach Hause komme und mene Frau sagt: "Kaffee ist fertig, ich habe gerochen, das du kommst", dann stört das meine Frau wahrscheinlich mehr als mich selbst.


----------



## trelgne (22. März 2005)

Diese Woche aktuell gibt es bei Aldi Süd sowie bei Norma Regenjacken und -hosen zum Radfahren (wasserdicht-winddicht-atmungsaktiv...). Die Teile sind aber so schwer und "dick", daß sie zum Mittransport auf dem MTB m.E. völlig ungeeignt sind. Gewicht und Packmaß mindestens das Doppelte im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Löffler Colibri - da nützt mir auch der niedrigste Preis nicht weiter ! 
Die langen Windstopperhosen vor ca. 2 Monaten allerdings machten einen Super-Eindruck und sahen haargenau aus wie das sündhaft teure Material von Löffler und Co. und da habe ich mich geärgert, daß ich bereits ausgerüstet bin angesichts des Hammerpreises von 10 Euro (o.ä.).

Es kommt also wirklich auf das jeweilige Angebot an...


----------



## hotzemott (23. März 2005)

Chiba schrieb:
			
		

> @hotzemott
> 
> Was ich mit dem ketzerischen Satz ausdrücken wollte, ist dass es nach wirtshaftlichen Gesichtspunkten wohl so ist, dass man kaum etwas hier produzieren sollte. Vorausgesetzt man kann es in der gleichen Beschaffenheit wo anders billiger. Wohlgemerkt rein wirtschaftlich onhe jegliche soziale Betrachtung.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich hab das auch gelesen und hab trotzdem kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich nicht bei Tschibo oder Aldi einkaufe.

Nebenbei meine Erfahrung mit den Discountern: Von 3 Hosen, die ich vor Jahren bei Aldi gekauft habe war 1 ganz ok, hat auch ne ganze Weile gehalten und 2 Hosen waren von der Passform und auch vom Polster her echt schlecht, aber ich konnts ja nicht anprobieren. Fazit, ganz so billig wars dann insgesamt auch nicht.

Ich will hier nicht generell gegen die Globalisierung scharf machen und eigentlich auch niemand die Freude an günstigen Radklamotten vermiesen. Wir wissen ja auch nicht, ob bei den teuren Fernost-Waren irgendwas besser ist. In letzter Zeit hab ich hier und da mal nen Artikel gelesen, der einen Blick hinter die Kulissen der Billig-Schnäppchen warf oder auch nur aufzeigte, was die Globalisierung für die Wettbewerbssituation in Billig- und Nochbilliger-Lohnländern bewirkt. Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl bei der Entwicklung, weder für unsere Wirtschaft hier, noch für die in Fernost, aber auch nicht die Patentlösung. Ich denke aber, dass Unternehmen eine ethische Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Beschäftigten haben. Es ist heute so einfach zu Bedingungen arbeiten zu lassen, die es bei uns seit vielen Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gibt. Die sozialen Standards in Niedriglohnländern zu verbessern ist nicht so leicht. Wenn von der Kundenseite die Produktionsbedingungen kritischer hinterfragt werden ist das wohl die wirksamste Mittel, dass sich was ändert. Dazu gehört meines Erachtens auch, dass der allergünstigste Tiefpreis nicht das einzige Argument der Käufer ist. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass die Problematik, die hier angesprochen ist noch bissl tiefer geht und ich stecke da nicht so weit drin, dass ich die entgültige Antwort hätte.  

Wünsche trotzdem allerseits viel Spass beim Einkaufen! 

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Rookie 2005 (23. März 2005)

Vor ca. 1-2 Mon. stand in dem "Öko-Test" Magazin ein Artikel über die Einhaltung von Sozial- & Umweltstandards von Outdoor Herstellern und deren Produktionsstätten. Dort sind einige Produzenten von sündhaft, teuren Outdoorklamotten gar nicht gut weggekommen. Auch die Inhaltstoffe von Funktionskleidung sind oftmals sehr bedenklich. Soweit ich es noch vom Durchblättern noch weis, ist diese Tatsache auch unabhängig vom Preis der jew. Produkte gewesen. Naja.  Leider teile ich viele Bedenken von hotzemott.  
Wo man jetzt kaufen sollte... keine Ahnung!

Meine pers. Erfahrung mit:
- tchibo (Unterwäsche, Socken) -> ordentl. Verarbeitung, Schnitte sehr unterschiedlich, durchwachsene Funktion; für ´ne kleine Feierabendrunde bei nicht extremen Temperaturen aber allemal ausreichend
- Lidl (meine 1 Radhose) ->  habe sie nur 2x benutzt, liegt seit dem im Schrank! Der Schnitt ist besch*****, das Sitzpolster mochte ich auch nicht.

Bei einer Adidas-Hose habe ich auch schlechte Ehrfahrung mit dem Sitzpolster (so eine blaue, stumpfe Kunstfaser !?) gemacht. Nun bin ich mit meiner Hose von Löffler glücklich.


----------



## peter.ralf (23. März 2005)

Hi Leute...
ich kann nur sagen, hatte bisher ur zwei no Name Sachen ein Shirt für den Sommer und ein paar Radhandschuh von Tchibo  . Also so lange wie ich die Sachen nicht gewaschen habe war alles i.O. aber dann  Reisverschluss geht weder auf noch zu und die Handschuh haben sich aufgelöst!! Handschuh 4 Euro Shirt vom Sponsor geschenkt...allso was solls  Weg den mißt und Markenwaare her!!


----------



## Tichy (23. März 2005)

huhu,

an alle, die sich ueber die passform und aehnliches bei den aldi- und lidl-klamotten beschweren. man kann bei beiden das gekaufte zurueckbringen und bekommt das geld bar wieder. hatte schon bei aldi und lidl mehrere dinge "zur auswahl" gekauft und dann das, was nicht gut passte einfach wieder zurueck gebracht. 

zwar etwas umstaendlich, allerdings kann ich zu aldi und lidl praktisch hinlaufen 

tichy

ps: aldi wird wahrscheinlich zwischen 19-25.4. radklamotten haben. siehe koever.com (archiv).


----------



## swe68 (23. März 2005)

Tichy schrieb:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> an alle, die sich ueber die passform und aehnliches bei den aldi- und lidl-klamotten beschweren. man kann bei beiden das gekaufte zurueckbringen und bekommt das geld bar wieder.....



für mich taugt das Zeug (zumindest die Funktionsshirts nichts, ich bin nun mal Frau und die Frauenhemdchen dort sind entweder auf hauteng geschnitten oder haben irgendwelche bekloppten Blümchenapplikationen. 
Die Herrensachen mag ich an mir nicht. 
Gruß von swe, die gestern bei Markenfunktionsshirts  und Odloklamotten zugeschlagen hat (jaja, hatte ein paar Prozente...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann eure Aufregung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, mehrere 1000 für Bikes ausgeben und dann an Klamotten, in denen ihr hunderte Stunden im Jahr verbringt, reichsparen. Beim Adli oder Tchibo kann man im Gegensatz zum Fachhändler das Zeug auch nicht anprobieren. Aber muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.
> 
> Kette rechts
> matthias



hab bissel die diskussion verpennt, und klicke mich jetzt wieder in die pedale ein...

mehrere 1000E, na gut.

aber wenn ich jetzt mal grob ueberschlage
jetzt was brauchbares, mit extra dicken LOGOS
schuhe: 150 euro
hose: assos, 150 euro
hemd: 70 euro
winstopper: 80 euro
helm: 100 EUro
handschuhe, 30 euro 
brille, natuerlich teuer: 100 euro 
macht... +600 euro, nur fuer klamotten!

jetzt mal marke aldi/tchibo



schuhe: ---
hose: assos, 10
hemd: 10
winstopper jacke: 10
helm: ---
handschuhe, 3
brille, : 5 euro (tchibo)


jetzt kannst mal ueberlegen, was man brauch und wo man das geld reinsteckt.. 

ob ich reh bänn an brille brauch ist auch f raglich. 

und bei aldi /tchibo kauf ich die vermutliche größen und was nicht passt, bring ich zurück. ich find das eigentlich doch bissel praktischer, als manche händler, die um einen rumschwirren, nur i nder vermutung, man würde gleich was unbezahlt mitschleppen wollen..


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zwangsrekrutiere dich zum Trikotnähen für Aldi in China...  Jedenfalls gehe jede Wette ein, dass du unter den Bedingungen unter denen Aldi-Trikots entstehen nie arbeiten wolltest! Gut, die ganze Globalisierungsproblematik sollte man hier auch nicht aufrollen, aber ganz egal sind mir die Zustände nicht durch die die billigen Preise überhaupt machbar sind.
> 
> Ich finde es halt schade, dass man einem Produkt nicht ansieht, wie es entstanden ist. Fertigt Gonso noch in Deutschland? Löffler in Österreich? Assos in der Schweiz?
> 
> Greets, Hotzemott



ich bezweifle, dass auch nur ein grösserer hersteller noch im s tammland prodziert um wettbewerbsfhähig zu bleiben. 

und den standards, zu denen wir in deutsc hland haben, haben wir unseren vorgängern und eltern zu verdanken. nic ht chinesen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2005)

trelgne schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche aktuell gibt es bei Aldi Süd sowie bei Norma Regenjacken und -hosen zum Radfahren (wasserdicht-winddicht-atmungsaktiv...). Die Teile sind aber so schwer und "dick", daß sie zum Mittransport auf dem MTB m.E. völlig ungeeignt sind. Gewicht und Packmaß mindestens das Doppelte im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Löffler Colibri - da nützt mir auch der niedrigste Preis nicht weiter !
> Die langen Windstopperhosen vor ca. 2 Monaten allerdings machten einen Super-Eindruck und sahen haargenau aus wie das sündhaft teure Material von Löffler und Co. und da habe ich mich geärgert, daß ich bereits ausgerüstet bin angesichts des Hammerpreises von 10 Euro (o.ä.).
> 
> Es kommt also wirklich auf das jeweilige Angebot an...



ach ja. jacke und hose hab ich gekauft.. da wollte ich vielleicht noch nen bericht dazu postern. nur kurz: die löffler und die von aldi haben auch zwei unterschiedliche konzeptionen. die löffler ist auf leichtgewicht und reduktion getrimmt, die aldi hat sogar ein fach für nen mp3 player. 

so richtig zufrieden bin ich aber noch mit keiner regenjacke geworden.. entweder waren sie so leicht und klein wie ne colibri. hatten den na chteil des  hohen preises und NULL funktion. oder sie waren schwerer und unhandlicher und eher für trekking und walking gedacht.. naja.. 

die winterhose hab ich mir geholt. für 10 euro.. nachgeworfen. selbst marke wie gore kostet das x fache (die üblichen 7 x bis 8x soviel). und hat dann z.B. kein durchgehendes windstopper, usw..

die lange hose musste ich zum radeln zum glück nur wenige male fahren. dann wurds mir einfach mit dem temperaturen zu kalt.
dann hab ich die hose einfach zum spazieren genutzt. ok, das polster nervt. aber an sich ist die hose klasse. passt 1A, hält warm, ist dehnbar, gut verabeitet und vorne windstopper. klasse.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2005)

Tichy schrieb:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> an alle, die sich ueber die passform und aehnliches bei den aldi- und lidl-klamotten beschweren. man kann bei beiden das gekaufte zurueckbringen und bekommt das geld bar wieder. hatte schon bei aldi und lidl mehrere dinge "zur auswahl" gekauft und dann das, was nicht gut passte einfach wieder zurueck gebracht.
> 
> ...



wieso umstaendlich?? ich hab mir z.B. die lange radhose geholt, in M und L (wenn nicht sogar noch s??? ), angezogen, aufs bike, ne runde gedreht und dann die nichtpassende zurueckgegeben. mach das mal bei irgendnem händler, der noch brauchbare preise hat.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> für mich taugt das Zeug (zumindest die Funktionsshirts nichts, ich bin nun mal Frau und die Frauenhemdchen dort sind entweder auf hauteng geschnitten oder haben irgendwelche bekloppten Blümchenapplikationen.
> Die Herrensachen mag ich an mir nicht.
> Gruß von swe, die gestern bei Markenfunktionsshirts  und Odloklamotten zugeschlagen hat (jaja, hatte ein paar Prozente...)



ich hatte vor jahren mal die e rsten aldi trikots gekauft.. die hielten ewig. irgendwann konnte ich dieses komische gelb nicht mehr sehen und hab die teile in die tonne geworfen, als aldi wieder was im angebot hatte..

das war so vor ... 3 jahren?? damals hab ich mir dann extra frauengröße geholt. das war en die einzigen größen, die bei 1,78m mir nicht bis an die knie mit der länge gingen, sonern bis zum bauch.. wies ja sein soll  

die trikots hab ich ich immer noch. 2 stück. oft gewaschen, maschine wie hand. einwandfrei.


----------



## swe68 (23. März 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> das war so vor ... 3 jahren?? damals hab ich mir dann extra frauengröße geholt. das war en die einzigen größen, die bei 1,78m mir nicht bis an die knie mit der länge gingen, sonern bis zum bauch.. wies ja sein soll
> 
> die trikots hab ich ich immer noch. 2 stück. oft gewaschen, maschine wie hand. einwandfrei.



Ich kann sie nicht leiden - entweder ist es ein verkappter Herrenschnitt in kürzerer Form  oder hauteng.
Da lobe ich mir Hersteller wie Odlo, gore, maul, maier, etc. die eben den Frauenkörper beim Schneiden komplett berücksichtigen.


----------



## tobfly (23. März 2005)

Moinson

ich denke dass die Klamotten nicht ganz das geld wert sind. Ich bin treuer Aldi Kunde, und muss sagen, wenn Fahrrad handschuhe(kurz) bei aldi 4â¬ kosten, ist das gut    . Die halte eine Saison und dann platzen die nÃ¤hte    . Im Rad geschÃ¤ft lÃ¤uft nichts unter 15,- das heiÃt, dass diese Handschuhe schon 4 Jahr halten mÃ¼ssten, was ich schon ausprobiert habe und nichts war  ! Die Hose von Aldi saÃ nicht so gut, und das Polster war auch seltsam. Aber die ist atmungsaktiv, wie andere, die Trikots sind von Tschibo zwar besser, aber einwandfrei   .
Ich bleib bei Aldi Tschibo & co...

Bis spÃ¤ter,
tobflyer flys


----------



## tomcon (23. März 2005)

...kurz und knapp: es kommt auf das Produkt an.

Z.B. Radlerhose von Tschibo = Mist, aber Funktions T-Shirt von Tschibo = gut.

Also, man kann da nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## helgeg (23. März 2005)

ich habe mir den ganzenFred jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber...

Ich habe auch einige Tschibo- und Aldisachen im Schrank und muß sagen daß das meiste totaler Schund ist, der nur für´s Freizeitradeln am Wochenende im Rahmen des ADFC was taugt. Das einzige, was ausreicht sind die Socken.

nur mal ein Beispiel: Unterhemd von Aldi benötigt die doppelte Zeit zum trocknen wie die teuren Unterhemden von Odlo. Auf einem AlpenX entscheidet das zwischen erinem nassen und einem trockenen Unterhemd am Morgen bei +3°C.(auf einer Hütte hat man nicht den Luxus von Waschmaschinen, da muß man alles mit der Hand auswringen)

Desweiteren hat schonmal jemand was bei Crane Sports oder TMC zur Reparatur eingeschickt ? Ich kenne die Antwort, bei dem Preis hol ich mir was neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (23. März 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> ich bezweifle, dass auch nur ein grösserer hersteller noch im s tammland prodziert um wettbewerbsfhähig zu bleiben.


Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht bei allen Herstellern nachzuschauen, aber wie wärs als Beispiel hiermit:

http://www.loeffler.at/Loeffler.wsc/Page.p?HTMLPageIdent=1&SpracheIdent=1
siehe unter Company/Produktion

Klar, designmäßig hat mich Löffler bisher nicht wirklich überzeugen können und warum da so oft noch etwas Baumwolle in der Mischung drin ist versteh ich auch nicht, aber ich hab Respekt, dass sie ihre Produktion in Österreich belassen ! Bei einem Kauf wäre das für mich sicher eines aber nicht das einzige Argument.



			
				alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> und den standards, zu denen wir in deutsc hland haben, haben wir unseren vorgängern und eltern zu verdanken. nic ht chinesen.


Sofern ich das jetzt überhaupt richtig verstehe hab ich das auch nicht behauptet  

Hotzemott


----------



## wolle01 (24. März 2005)

Moin,

also bei mir is es so, das es sich ja "nur" um ein Hobby (ca. 2500km/Jahr)handelt. Demzufolge überlege ich, was ich brauch und wieviel mir der Gegenstand wert ist. Wenn mir persönlich eine Hose nur 10 wert ist weil mein Allerwertester damit klarkommt, kauf ich sie für 10. Wenn ich der meinung bin, ich müsste mal 180 für eine Hose ausgeben (fürs Ego   ), kauf ich sie eben für 180. Ärgerlich ist doch nur, wenn man der Meinung war "was gutes" gekauft zu haben und dann stellt es sich als totaler Mist raus. Aber auch sowas passiert. Ein 10 Fehlkauf ist ohne große Not verschmerzbar.

Ich werde meine Ausrüstung weiter auf Basis meines Budgets anschaffen. Es gab ja auch mal Zeiten, da war man mit Jeans und selbstgenähten Leder-Ar***flicken mit dem Radl unterwegs und auch das war schön   .

PS. ich find die Tchibohosen im Vergleich zu Norma um einiges besser.

Wenn ich irgendwann mal reich bin, kauf ich auch nur noch Marke, weil ich mirs dann leisten kann!

Wolle


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> i
> 
> Desweiteren hat schonmal jemand was bei Crane Sports oder TMC zur Reparatur eingeschickt ? Ich kenne die Antwort, bei dem Preis hol ich mir was neues.



so und? wenn dsa zeug in 2 jahren kaputt ist : reklamiert beim aldi.

glaubst du, dein händler macht nach 23 von 24 monaten weniger probleme?

seitdem ich bei meinem budget etwas auf den preis achte muss, heb ich mir alle möglichen quittungen auf. ich hab auc hschon nnen  dosenöffner für 2,50 euro zurück gegeben. !

man muss alles differenzierter sehen. besonders, wenn man ein begrenzteres budget hat oder auch keinen sinn darin steht, sich ne assos für +150 euro zu kaufen.. da hauts mir schon die kinnlade runter, bei dem preis. 

aber naja. es ist euer geld..

eigentlich wollt ich mehr darauf hinaus, von wem aldi eigentlich die produkte "klaut". denn wenn produkt aldi  optisch und vom gefühl wie produkt marke ist, frag ich mich, wo beide hersteller produzieren lassen. 

von ner inoffziillen seite wurd mal mitgeteilt, dass crane nicht woanders produzieren lässt, als viele anderen grossen markenhersteller...

nun ja. ich denk,e, die diskussion hat mal wieder einige hier angeregt, mal ihr kaufverhalten zu schildern


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. März 2005)

tobfly schrieb:
			
		

> Moinson
> 
> ich denke dass die Klamotten nicht ganz das geld wert sind. Ich bin treuer Aldi Kunde, und muss sagen, wenn Fahrrad handschuhe(kurz) bei aldi 4 kosten, ist das gut    . Die halte eine Saison und dann platzen die nähte    . Im Rad geschäft läuft nichts unter 15,- das heißt, dass diese Handschuhe schon 4 Jahr halten müssten, was ich schon ausprobiert habe und nichts war  ! Die Hose von Aldi saß nicht so gut, und das Polster war auch seltsam. Aber die ist atmungsaktiv, wie andere, die Trikots sind von Tschibo zwar besser, aber einwandfrei   .
> Ich bleib bei Aldi Tschibo & co...
> ...




die langen handschuhe von aldi waren echt ihr geld wert. die hatte ich sogar im winter an, ohne rad! halten nicht warm, aber winddicht. und das ist in manchen situation noch viel besser. 

aber mal schauen.. im april gibts wieder klamotten und dann werd ich hier mal posten.


----------



## Schildbürger (24. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Hose nach einer Woche (ungetragen   ) wieder zu Lidl zurückgebracht und problemlos das Geld zurückbekommen.

Dann habe ich mir eine Radlerhose für 13,-- bei Tchibo gekauft und die sitzt!
Wie die beim fahren ist, weis ich noch nicht.

Aldi, Lidl und Co tauschen problemlos um, was nicht gefällt oder passt.
Bei Tchibo wurde mir der Umtausch zugesagt.

Etwas o.T.
Auch bei technichen Geräten funktioniert der Garantie-Service: Fernseher, MP3-Player, Waagen, Halogenlampe auch nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit kostenlos neu bekommen! Sonst repariert oder neu zurück! 
Welcher Markenhersteller gibt sonst 3Jahre!!! Garantie. 

Der Aldi ist nur 1km von daheim entfernt, ein Bikehändler der auch Klamotten hat, viel weiter.

Haben für Adidas nicht mal Kinder die Fußbälle zusammennähen müssen?
"Schwalbe" Ralf Bohle GmbH ist nur ein Importeur, die Reifen kommen aus Asien, meist Indonesien.
Hut ab vor den Firmen die in der "West-" EU noch was herstellen!
Ich fahre einen OPEL-Astra aus Bochum! (Zumindest ist der dort zusammengeschraubt worden. Wie lange noch?)
Leider gibt's kein "Garantiesiegel" dafür, auch die Markenhersteller lassen in überall da produzieren, wo's billiger ist.
Wo "Made in Germay" draufsteht ist nicht immer das drin...


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (24. März 2005)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum-2.0.11/viewtopic.php?t=9735

gleiches thema, anderes forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (25. März 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Wo "Made in Germay" draufsteht ist nicht immer das drin...



Neulichst bei einem Nokia Akku gesehen

_Cells made in China.Assembled in Poland_


----------



## FrankyB (25. Juli 2005)

ich hab das Gefühl, das es hier darum geht, sich die Sachen schözureden....

Mal im Ernst, glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es keine Unterschiede gibt?

Nichts gegen die Sachen von Aldi, TCM & co., das P/L-Verhältnis passt. Hab auch diverses von denen. 
Aber die Erfahrung ist ganz klar auch: i.d.R nicht mit Markenprodukten vergleichbar.

Ne atmungsaktive Regenjacke von Aldi / TCM (hab beide ausprobiert und nutze sie auch noch) ist nicht vergleichbar mit einer VAUDE Casella event oder Löffler Colibri. Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Auch der Sitzpolstervergleich hinkt....meine Aldi ist in keiner Weise mit dem Komfort der Gore vergleichbar. Wenn man nen Sofa als Sattel hat, mag einem das vielleicht nicht auffallen, aber sonst....ist es nur schwer nicht zu bemerken.

Zum normalen spazieren gehen reicht die Atmungsaktivität, wenns dann aber anstrengend wird, hat das ganze nur noch Plastiktütenfunktion. 

Als normale Regenjacken nutze ich die auch weiter, der Preis dafür stimmt, aber mehr kann man nicht erwarten. Und wenn man mal das nachdenkt, ist es schon logisch, das man für 19 nicht das bekommen kann wie für 190, allein im Hinblick auf die Entwicklung. 

Mein Fazit: Die Sachen sind ok, wenn man sich darüber im klaren ist, das es nur Billigprodukte (dafür aber ganz gute) sind und mit den Komfort- und Funktionalitätseinbußen leben will und kann.


----------



## macashcroft (25. Juli 2005)

Ich werde das Problem einmal aus der österreichischen Perspektive beleuchten: Letzen Herbst hatte Hofer (=Austro-Aldi) Radbekleidung für die kalte Jahreszeit zu ausgesprochen günstigen Preisen im Programm. Meine Größe war in vielen Filialen schon ausverkauft, schlussendlich bin ich dann aber doch noch fündig geworden. Die lange Trägerhose und die Radjacke waren - versteckt hinter Salatpaletten im Kühlhaus - rasch anprobiert und gleich darauf gekauft. Vor lauter Freude endlich die vermeintlich passenden Stücke gefunden zu haben, dürfte ich das Probetragen nicht allzu genau genommen haben, und so musste ich schon beim zweiten Anprobieren zu Hause feststellen, dass die soeben erstandene Bekleidung doch nicht das hielt, was ich mir von ihr versprochen hatte.

Die Trägerhose hing schlapp an meinen Beinen herab, der maximal 2 mm starke blaue Sitzpolster war butterweich und verleitete zur Assoziation mit einem Putzlappen aus der Sanitärabteilung. Eine genauere Begutachtung der Jacke machte deutlich, dass es sich dabei eher um einen dünnen Fließpulli mit durchgehendem Reisverschluss handelte. Mit dem Begriff Radjacke verbinde ich die hauchdünnen Windbraker mit GoreTex-Einsätzen wie man sie etwa von Löffler kennt. Kurzum: Ich war von den Hofer-Artikeln schwer enttäuscht.

Eines jedoch muss man dem bewussten Discounter lassen: Die Rückgabe der Ware erfolgte problemlos und völlig unbürokratisch, ich bekam den vollen Kaufpreis auf den Cent genau rückerstattet.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Juli 2005)

> FrankyB schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxblass (25. Juli 2005)

îch kann ur von meinen erfahrungen berrichten. trinksysteme von aldo uns co. sind schlecht und unbrauchbar. sowohl die trinkblase, als auch die dazugehörigen rucksäcke (gut verarbeitet, aber nicht durchdacht).
hier also auf jeden fall eine stimme für deuter und co.!


----------



## McBike (25. Juli 2005)

also nachdem auch laufunterhemdchen schon 60 EUR kosten sollen, kauf ich die entweder bei ebay für 5 EUR (saucony) immerhin ne marke.

meine letzte radhose kommt von tchibo (sieht zwar nicht so doll aus) passt aber perfekt. und für 12 EUR hab ich gleich 2 genommen.

meine letzte windweste kam vom aldi 9 EUR ich habe vorher lange überlegt mir die gore weste zu holen (45 EUR) das war ca vor 2 jahren und ich würde immer noch schwören, daß die rad windweste von aldi eine orginal gore weste ist. gleicher schnitt, gleiche rv anhänger, ...

schlechte erfahrung habe ich nur mit der geruchsanfälligkeit der tchibo winter laufhosen gemacht. aber damit kann ich für den preis leben. oder mit 10 weitere kaufen.

P.S: ich stecke das geld lieber in sinnvolle radteile oder gebs für was anderes sinnvolles aus


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Juli 2005)

> McBike schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soviel geld geb ich fuer sachen am rad eigentlich nicht aus. ich fahr es eher kaputt, bis es nicht mehr haelt.

blaetter/kassette/kette sind nach ca 4000km immer noch drauf


----------



## öcsi (25. Juli 2005)

Ob ein bestimmtes Produkt xx "wert" ist, muß jeder für sich selber im Einzelfall bestimmen. Den Vorteil haben wir ja in unserer Gesellschaft. Meist (nicht immer) sind gute Markenartikel im Gebrauch besser. Es ist eben nicht so, daß hier nur abgezockt wird. Den Unterschied sieht man vor allem nach längerer oder bei intensiverer Benutzung. Das ist halt wie bei den Rädern auch.
Mittlerweile kann man teilweise auch bei den Billigheimern gute SAchen kriegen. Warum? Weil die "teuren" wie Gore, Löffler etc Entwicklungsarbeit betrieben haben die den anderen jetzt zu Gute kommt. 
Was mich amüsiert oder fast schon erschreckt ist diese absolute Ignoranz bezüglich betriebswirtschaftlicher Zusammenhänge (Kohle geht sowieso in die Taschen der Vorstände, sorg ich lieber dafür daß die Joghurts billiger werden, etc). Da sollte man sich doch etwas schlau machen bevor man den Schacht allzu weit aufreißt.
Aber wie gesagt, am Ende kann's jeder machen wie er will. Aldi oder Löffler, Tchibo oder Pearl Izumi. Ich leiste mir jeweils letzteres und bisher hat mir die Erfahrung recht gegeben.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## skankster (26. Juli 2005)

genauso ist das. jede/r kann das machen, wie sie oder er will. was vergleichen wir denn wirklich? mir reichen pads von Pirate oder tri-einsätze, meiner freundin passen Gore sachen überhaupt nicht, Tschibohosen will ich nicht, weil die deppen die logos damals falsch rum geprinted haben...

hier in der diskussion läuft viel über den preis. so ist das mit den angeboten: verschiedene zielgruppen. weiter: es wird über entwicklung/innovation/design differenziert: und wieder: verschiedene preise, verschiedene zeilgruppen.

je besser der renner, um so mehr kriegt er gesponsort und trägt das dann. "normale" biker kaufen eben, was der geldbeutel zuläßt, was gefällt, was den ansprüchen (qualität/politisch-sozial) genügt. und das ist die komplette bandbreite des möglichen.

klar klauen die discounter. klar benutzen die auch manchmal marken-stoffe und -einsätze. sicher ist: qualitätskontrolle läßt eher nach, schnitte sind vielleicht nicht so ausgefeilt (es sei denn, es sind komplette raub-kopien). sicher ist auch: discounter sind NIE COOL, weil ist für die masse. so ist das angelegt.

macht, was ihr wollt - und lebt mit den konsequenzen!   

skankster


----------



## lifter (26. Juli 2005)

Ã¶csi schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein bestimmtes Produkt xxâ¬ "wert" ist, muÃ jeder fÃ¼r sich selber im Einzelfall bestimmen. Den Vorteil haben wir ja in unserer Gesellschaft. Meist (nicht immer) sind gute Markenartikel im Gebrauch besser. Es ist eben nicht so, daÃ hier nur abgezockt wird. Den Unterschied sieht man vor allem nach lÃ¤ngerer oder bei intensiverer Benutzung. Das ist halt wie bei den RÃ¤dern auch.
> Mittlerweile kann man teilweise auch bei den Billigheimern gute SAchen kriegen. Warum? Weil die "teuren" wie Gore, LÃ¶ffler etc Entwicklungsarbeit betrieben haben die den anderen jetzt zu Gute kommt.
> Was mich amÃ¼siert oder fast schon erschreckt ist diese absolute Ignoranz bezÃ¼glich betriebswirtschaftlicher ZusammenhÃ¤nge (Kohle geht sowieso in die Taschen der VorstÃ¤nde, sorg ich lieber dafÃ¼r daÃ die Joghurts billiger werden, etc). Da sollte man sich doch etwas schlau machen bevor man den Schacht allzu weit aufreiÃt.
> Aber wie gesagt, am Ende kann's jeder machen wie er will. Aldi oder LÃ¶ffler, Tchibo oder Pearl Izumi. Ich leiste mir jeweils letzteres und bisher hat mir die Erfahrung recht gegeben.
> ...




ganz meine meinung. fÃ¼r mich auch ein ganz wichtiger punkt in der heutigen weltwirtschaftl. situation: 

ich versuche, wenn mÃ¶glich, nur von firmen zu kaufen, die ihre sachen in deutschland produzieren und nicht dem einheimischen markt den rÃ¼cken kehren und in china oder sonstwo billig zusammenschustern lassen und dann noch erwarten, dass ihre produktion von uns gekauft wird (bestes beispiel: siemens).
da bezahle ich GERNE mehr! meistens stimmt die qualitÃ¤t (ausser das unternehmen steht durch preisdruck schon so mit dem rÃ¼cken an der wand, dass die qualitÃ¤t leidet). klar, das kurze aldi.. hochgefÃ¼hl "jetzt hab ich aber ein schnÃ¤ppchen gemacht" fehlt, aber dafÃ¼r hab ich das gefÃ¼hl wenigstens etwas versucht zu haben, dass ein innlÃ¤ndischer arbeitnehmer seinen arbeitsplatz einen tag lÃ¤nger behÃ¤lt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Juli 2005)

> ich versuche, wenn möglich, nur von firmen zu kaufen, die ihre sachen in deutschland produziere



oh ne. jetzt die tour schon wieder..

und du faehrst auch nur rapsoel in deinem auto, das vom acker nebenan gekappt worden ist?


----------



## lifter (27. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> oh ne. jetzt die tour schon wieder..
> 
> und du faehrst auch nur rapsoel in deinem auto, das vom acker nebenan gekappt worden ist?




...   und du gehst noch zur schule, oder? anders kann ich deinen kommentar nicht erklären---> "dafür biste noch zu klein"

du scheinst anscheinend nix verstanden zu haben. ich mache dir auch keinen vorwurf. evtl. sollte man sich mal gedanken darüber machen, ob die tageszeitung wirklich nur zum renovieren als "spritzschutz" gedacht ist, oder warum machen die sich die mühe, noch alles vollzudrucken.....?! 

viel spaß in deiner traumwelt.


----------



## machinegunbaby (27. Juli 2005)

Gut das ich hier den Fred gefunden habe.
Habe diesen Monat 5 Nächte mehr gekloppt und möchte jetzt gleich losfahren um mir noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu besorgen. 
Ich hoffe mein Geld reicht.  

Ich werde jetzt einfach alles abklappern, Tschiboooo, Äldei, und alle Radläden die sich so auf meinem Weg befinden.

Thanx !  

MGB


----------



## tvaellen (27. Juli 2005)

lifter schrieb:
			
		

> ...   und du gehst noch zur schule, oder? anders kann ich deinen kommentar nicht erklären---> "dafür biste noch zu klein"
> 
> du scheinst anscheinend nix verstanden zu haben. ich mache dir auch keinen vorwurf. evtl. sollte man sich mal gedanken darüber machen, ob die tageszeitung wirklich nur zum renovieren als "spritzschutz" gedacht ist, oder



Oh, da haben wir aber eine beleidigte Leberwurst 
Auch wenn du es nicht verstehen kannst: es gibt Menschen, die sind anderer Meinung als du und können trotzdem weiter als drei zählen   

Meine Meinung zum Thema: die meisten Sachen von Aldi, TCM und Co sind zwar nicht richtig gut, aber durchaus brauchbar. 
Natürlich gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede. Aber man muss eben auch den Einsatzbereich sehen. 
Wenn ich einen AlpenX fahre, mich bei einem Marathon quäle oder mein Geld als Bikekurier verdiene, dann sollten es schon richtig gute Sachen sein. Aber ist das der Regelfall hier ?  Bei mir jedenfalls nicht 

Bei mir sind die Regel 1-2 stündige Trainingsausfahrten oder Touren. Dafür tun es die Discount Klamotten in der Regel (auch wenn bessere Sachen natürlich angenehmer sind). Das gilt insb. für Trikots, Unterhemden, Handschuhe u.ä. 

Bei Jacken und vor allem bei Hosen bin ich etwas wählerisch ohne dass dies zwingend notwendig wäre. 
Und die letzten Biketights von TCM für 10 Eu waren z.B. richtig gut (abgesehen davon, dass sie keine Träger hatten). Ich habe merklich teurere Hosen von Nalini und Biemme mit schlechterem Sitzpolster (Nalini) und schlechterer Verarbeitung (Biemme). 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Easy (2. August 2005)

Hi,

meine Erfahrungen mit Teamsport Albrecht (Aldi) sind auch durchwachsen: von mangelhaft bis sehr gut:

Die Radhandschuhe des Jahrganges 2005 sind super (die mit dem Gel), die Vorgängermodelle waren mäßig bis schlecht - werfen Falten. Aber die neuen haben all meine Röckl und Zieners getoppt.   

Die Brillen sind auch gut: sehen top aus, sitzen gut, rutschen oder kneifen überhaupt nicht auf der Nase, laufen aber beim Bergauffahren leicht an. Aber welche teure Brille macht das nicht? Ich trage die Aldi-Brille lieber als meine Uvex.   

Die Socken waren 04 und 05 sind gut, die nehme ich auch zum Laufen. Die spürt man nicht im Schuh und merkt keinen Unterschied zu den sündteuren Falke-Socken.   Die Unterwäsche 2004 ebenfalls, tolle enge Passform ohne zu kneifen, schnell trocknend und ganz weicher Stoff. 2005 hatten sie dann wieder so elende Kratzdinger   oder ich war einfach zu spät

Hosen: kann man Glück haben, mit einer etwas korpulenteren Figur passen sie auch manchmal, aber nix für lange Touren sondern eher was für die Feierabendrunde oder den Hometrainer. Eine habe ich behalten, den Rest wieder zurückgebracht. Die Baggies waren teilweise ganz schick. 

Trikots: Ist halt vom Design her Geschmackssache.... Und der Wiedererkennungseffekt auf dem Trail ist auch sehr groß: "Ach hallo, auch bei Aldi zugeschlagen? "   

Helm: ätzend, Trinkrucksack: da saugt man sich nen Wolf bis da ein Tropfen rausgepresst wird   

easy


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Trinkrucksack: da saugt man sich nen Wolf bis da ein Tropfen rausgepresst wird
> 
> easy



Tipp ! Mundstück wechseln ! Camelback passt vom Durchmesser !


----------



## Easy (2. August 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp ! Mundstück wechseln ! Camelback passt vom Durchmesser !




Guter Tipp, muss ich gleich ausprobieren. Den Trinkbeutel habe ich in meinen Vaude-Rucksack gepackt und den Aldi-Rucksack auf den Dachboden verbannt...


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Tipp, muss ich gleich ausprobieren. Den Trinkbeutel habe ich in meinen Vaude-Rucksack gepackt und den Aldi-Rucksack auf den Dachboden verbannt...




  ich in den Deuter Cross Air und den Aldi-Rucksack verschenkt !


----------



## Easy (2. August 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> ich in den Deuter Cross Air und den Aldi-Rucksack verschenkt !




Ich sehe wir versehen uns    den Aldi-Rucksack habe ich ein paar Wochen nach der Aktion auf einen Sonderramschtisch für 2,-  geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (2. August 2005)

lifter schrieb:
			
		

> ganz meine meinung. für mich auch ein ganz wichtiger punkt in der heutigen weltwirtschaftl. situation:
> 
> ich versuche, wenn möglich, nur von firmen zu kaufen, die ihre sachen in deutschland produzieren und nicht dem einheimischen markt den rücken kehren und in china oder sonstwo billig zusammenschustern lassen und dann noch erwarten, dass ihre produktion von uns gekauft wird (bestes beispiel: siemens).
> da bezahle ich GERNE mehr! meistens stimmt die qualität (ausser das unternehmen steht durch preisdruck schon so mit dem rücken an der wand, dass die qualität leidet). klar, das kurze aldi.. hochgefühl "jetzt hab ich aber ein schnäppchen gemacht" fehlt, aber dafür hab ich das gefühl wenigstens etwas versucht zu haben, dass ein innländischer arbeitnehmer seinen arbeitsplatz einen tag länger behält....




Nur das Siemens nur  164000  Mitarbeiter in Deutschland hat, quasi  38% der siemens belegschaft arbeitet in deutschland...soviel zum thema deutschland den rücken kehren....


----------



## wilde Sau (2. August 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Tschibo & Co taugen meiner Erfahrung nur was für unter 1000/km Jahr.
> 
> Ich hab so zeimlich jedes Rad-Produkt von Tchibo und einige von Aldi getestet, alles nach kurzer verschlissen/defekt oder schlechte Funktion.
> 
> *  Sorry, für Radsport ist das Billigzeug ungeeignet!*



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich kaufe nur "Tchibo, Aldi und Co" und eine paar von den Sachen haben teilweise 20 000 km auf dem Buckel. Ich fahr das ganze Jahr durch (zwischen 13 000 und 15 000 km). Auch etwas anspruchsvollere Touren wie den MTB-Marathon in Willingen (in meinem Alter reicht die mittlere Runde).
Ich hatte mal eine Garnitur von Gonzo geschenkt bekommen. Absolut kein Unterschied. Zur Zeit fahre ich Handschuhe aus einem Sonderangebot von Real für 2,90  die haben mittlerweile 25 000 km weg. (ich kann die Dinger schon nicht mehr sehen, sind aber immer noch gut in Schuß).
Markenklamotten sind für mich die reinste Verarscherei.
Wenn jemand aber Spaß daran hat und die Sachen toll findet soll er sich die Klamotten ruhig holen.


----------



## lifter (2. August 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das Siemens nur  164000  Mitarbeiter in Deutschland hat, quasi  38% der siemens belegschaft arbeitet in deutschland...soviel zum thema deutschland den rÃ¼cken kehren....




nur so als info...

http://www.zeit.de/2004/18/Siemens

soll`n sie doch machen was sie wollen....jeder wird aus fehlern klug....

einige automobilzulieferer und hersteller sind z.b. wieder auf dem weg zurÃ¼ck nach deutschland, weil die fertigungsqualitÃ¤t im ausland (noch) nicht stimmt (z.b.: bei einem 75000â¬ oberklasse auto fÃ¤llt wÃ¤rend der fahrt der dachhimmel runter...)  und die kunden eines sÃ¼ddeutschen automobilherstellers bei umfragen einen imageverlust der marke bestÃ¤tigt haben----> markenidentifikation-und verkaufsrÃ¼ckgang

das thema ist wohl nicht fÃ¼r ein bikeforum geeignet, denke ich. also lassen wir das und freuen wir uns Ã¼ber die letzten sonnentage.


----------



## lugggas (4. August 2005)

Also ich war mit der 04er Aldi Artikeln nur teilweise zufrieden.
Die Winterjacke finde ich sehr gut, allerdings habe ich die Handschuhe nach rund 1500km weggeschmissen und gegen roeckl getauscht, die baggies waren mit einem ziemlich arg dünnen Sitzpolster ausgestatten, hab mir dann eine gore hose gekauft, das schon ein krasser Unterschied! Da ist das Sitzpolster breiter und dicker. 
Generell würde ich sagen, dass die Preise natürlich durch den Markennamen höher sind, aber auch Entwicklungszeit etc.
Außerdem Stückzahlen, und letztendlich auch die Features, auch wenn die Aldi scheinbar viele Fuktionen bieten, finde ich die teueren Produkte etwas durchdachter....

grüße

Lucas


----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2005)

Ich bin auch mit einer Tchibo-Radhose angefangen und für kurze Strecken ist die immer noch i.O.. Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir aber eine Löffler Trägerhose für 90 gegönnt. Top Verarbeitung (vergleich mal die Nähte) und das wichtigste liegt super an und mein Hintern hat sich auch bedankt beim Top-Polster.   Desweiteren habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Schürfstellen am Innenschenkel. Waschbar mit Normalwäsche bei 40Grad...was will man mehr. Das Futter stört mich nicht weiter

Was Trikots angeht würde ich sagen tun es auch die billigeren.

Mein Fazit, da wo es darauf ankommt...Füße, Hände, Kopf und Arsch... kommt Qualität dran und man merkt spätestens auf längeren Touren was man trägt. 


...ach ja, denk an die Langlebigkeit. Die meisten Billigklamotten kannst du nach kurzer Zeit in die Tonne kloppen! Natürlich gibt es immer mal wie der Ausnahmen, nach meiner Erfahrung aber selten.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. August 2005)

Die Winterjacke finde ich sehr gut,



> allerdings habe ich die Handschuhe nach rund 1500km weggeschmissen und gegen roeckl getauscht



ich glaub nicht, dass die fuer 1500 km gemacht waren. dann haettest du dir sollen zwei paar holen und waerst immer noch 1/5 unter dem preis EINES roeckel gewesen. 

hat halt auch vorteile: statt die teile zu waschen, wirfst du ein paar im jahr weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (8. August 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> Die Winterjacke finde ich sehr gut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Aldi-Handschuhe 1500 km halten, dann müssen ja die Roeckel-gloves 15.000 km halten.... da wette ich dagegen


----------



## Dirk-Steffen (8. August 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Tschibo & Co taugen meiner Erfahrung nur was für unter 1000/km Jahr.
> 
> Ich hab so zeimlich jedes Rad-Produkt von Tchibo und einige von Aldi getestet, alles nach kurzer verschlissen/defekt oder schlechte Funktion.
> 
> *  Sorry, für Radsport ist das Billigzeug ungeeignet!*



Angenommen ein Aldi bzw. Tschibo Artikel hält 1000km/Jahr (angenommen es wäre so!) und kostet ~10

Ein Markenartikel kostet aber 80 der "vergleichbar" ist.

so jetzt kann ich mir 8x einen Artikel bei Aldi & Co. kaufen, bis ich den Wert eines Markenartikels erreicht habe!

Habe aber schon 8000km insg. nach der Rechnung von Pevloc und kann mir jedes Jahr ein neues kaufen, das keine Gebrauchsspuren aufweißt, das noch nicht dreckig ist, das noch nicht benutzt wurde, etc. etc. und das jedes Jahr etwas mehr Features und Verbesserungen hat... 

und zu Garantie, wie bei Aldi Medion Pc's 
1. Garantieschein ausfüllen 
2. Produkt versenden 
3. nach halben - ganzen Monat kommt ein neuer Artikel -kein repariertes Ding sondern ein ganz produktionsfrisches Ding! (Erfahrung!)

Ok. Ich habe auch so meine Markenartikel Handschuhe+Trikot von Fox, weil die optisch einfach ober geil aussehen    und Schuhe mit Klick  bietet ja Discount ja nicht an!....

Aber nur soweit zu dem Thema


----------



## Fat_Tony (8. August 2005)

Ich hab von Tchibo ein Windtrikot und trage das schon super langwe, 2 1/2 Jahre oder so und bin damit schon  deutlich mehr als 1000km oder so gefahren! Bis jetzt ist es immer noch top und weißt keine Verschleisserscheinungen oder dergleichen auf.
Mit den Aldi Sachen die ich hab bin ich noch ganz zufrieden...
Nebenbei habe ich noch Marken Sachen und die sind auch sehr gut, kosten aber halt mehr!


----------



## Trollobaby (8. August 2005)

ich habe auch einige Sachen von Aldi mit denen ich mehr oder weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, zb. die kurzen Hosen, die es dieses Jahr im April gab passen mir gar nicht, dafür sitzt meine alte vom Aldi sehr gut, die Nähte beginnen sich jetzt nach bestimmt 4 Jahren langsam aufzulösen  .

@ Dirk-Steffen,
Mit der Garantie habe ich bei Aldi sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich war wirklich überrascht. Nach 4 Monaten und ca. 20 maligem Tragen war der Reisverschluss meiner im Herbst 2004 gekauften Bike-Jacke gebrochen. Ich habe bei der Aldizentrale angerufen und gefragt wie es mit der Garantie aussehen würde. Ich habe ihr die Jacke beschrieben und gesagt, wann ich sie gekauft habe. Sie sagte sie würde sich darum kümmern. Offensichtlich hat sie den Vertrieb bei dem Aldi die Jacken gekauft hat angerufen, denn keine halbe Stunde später ruft mich eine andere Dame von dem erwähnten Vertrieb an, entschuldigte sich erstmal 3mal das mir das mit einem ihrer Produkte passiert sei, fragte dann welche Grösse und Farbe, Adresse usw. und 4 Tage später brachte der Postbote haargenau die gleiche Jacke  , ohne das ich irgendwas bezahlt hatte oder meine kaputte Jacke zurückgeschickt hätte.
Ich muss gestehen ich war beeindruckt


----------

